# Blue tint head lights



## 1969+37=2006 (Mar 30, 2006)

My son has put some sort of new bulb in his G6 GTP. It looks like a BMW comming down the street. Has anyone done tis to their GTO? What bulb did you use?


----------



## GTO For Life (Aug 26, 2005)

My guess was he just had picked up some Xenon headlights. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BLUE...ryZ36476QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Something along the lines of those.


----------

